# Maus und Mauspad



## xmeoglll (21. Februar 2012)

Ich habe derzeit eine "FightMouse Pro" von Revoltec und will mir nun endlich mal eine gescheite Maus anschaffen, da dieser erstens zu ungenau ist für Shooter im medium-high range Bereich ist und zudem mir zu klein für meine Hand vorkommt. Passend dazu suche ich auch noch ein Mauspad mit Arm-/Handauflage. 
Bis jetzt hab ich mir nur die Deathadder angeschaut und würde mich natürlich über Vorschläge für Mäuse und Mauspads freuen (Metall?, Stoff?, Plastik? [Pro & Con] .
Bis jetzt ist mein Budget noch offen, will aber nicht gleich mehrere hunderte Euro raushauen für irgendein Pseudoprodukt, aber eine Kompromisslösung muss es nicht sein.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2012)

Logitech G9x mit einem xRay Thunder9 mit Smoothoberflaeche.
Momentan bin ich auch ein Steelseries 4HD am Testen.

Gleich werden wieder welche um die Ecke kommen, die behaupten, das der Sensor der Logitech Muell ist, ohne es wirklich begruenden zu koennen xD.

Jede Wette, 15 Leute, 15 Meinungen 


Ich kann aber nur das weiterempfehlen, mit dem ich persoenlich beste Erfahrung gemacht habe.

mfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2012)

Von den Mäusen ist die Logitech G700 mit einer der besten gaming Mäusen, der Vorteil bei ihr du kannst sie mit oder ohne Kabel benutzen.
Bei den Maus Pads ist es schwer, weil das eher ne Glaubensfrage ist, ich persönlich finde das Roccat Alumic erste Sahne aber mit 40€ auch recht teuer!
Am besten ist es aber immer in Saturn oder MM oder ähnliche Läden zu gehen und die Maus in die Hand zu nehmen. Ist sehr wichtig das sie sich für dich gut anfühlt, das ist das A und O einer guten Maus.


----------



## xmeoglll (21. Februar 2012)

Erstmal Danke für die zwei Antworten!
Also die G700 scheint von den Funktionen her eine bessere G9x zu sein, vorallem durch die Möglichkeit ohne Kabel zu spielen.
Nun zu den Fragen:
-Hat die G700 auch austauschbare Gewichte?
-Was für Akkus sind in der G700 (AAA?, Akkupack?)?
-Ist das Kabel wirklich so schlimm?? (EDIT)

Sind also die Logitech Mäuse deutlich besser als diese Gamingmarken wie Razer etc.?

Was macht das XRay Thunder9 so besonders? 
Und was muss man überhaupt beachten bei Maus Pads, weil es gibt ja unzählige Varianten von Metall über fein bis rau und was weiss ich noch =O eigentlich fehlt nur noch "Spaceshuttle Keramik für das optimale Gamingerlebnis" ;D


----------



## Kel (21. Februar 2012)

Razer Deathadder (~50€, Respawn oder Black Edition - Unterschied ist die Gummierung der Oberfläche und Respawn soll mehr Mausradrasterung haben, etrem guter Sensor)
G400 (~30€, neue MX518, aber weichere Mausradrasterung, extrem guter Sensor)
MX518 Refresh (~60€, hab noch die alte Version, hat Angel Snapping/Prediction, Mausrad ist ein Traum, hält bei mir seit 8 Jahren)
Steelseries Xai (~44€, interner Speicher für Einstellungen, ganz leichte? Beschleunigung durch den Lasersensor, symmetrisch)

Das sind die, die ich mir bei einem Budget von ~50€ ausgesucht habe und demnächst eine davon kaufen muss, meine MX518 hat wohl ein paar Wutattacken nicht unbeschadet überlebt .

PS: Alle Preise mit Porto nach Deutschland


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (21. Februar 2012)

Also mit den vorgeschlagenen Mäusen machst du auf keinen Fall was falsch. Die DeathAdder ist eine tolle Maus, habe ich selbst als Zweitmaus, wenn dir die gefällt solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal die Zowie EC1/EC2 anschauen. Auch die Logitech G9x ist gut, aber in meinen Augen solltest du Optische/LED-Sensoren den Lasersensoren vorziehen. Aber da streitet man sich gerne...

Wenn du kompromisslose Performance willst, und bereit bist, für ein ausgereiftes Produkt 60€ auszugeben, dann kannst du dir ja auch mal einen Zowie AM (GS) anschauen. Klasse Sensor, tolle Tastendruckpunkte und eine simple, aber absolut bequeme Ergonomie.


Mauspad kannst du eigentlich alles nehmen, gut sind hier das QCK (in allen Varianten), Zowie Shift (oder so, kann mir den Namen nicht merken...)


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Zowie Shift (oder so, kann mir den Namen nicht merken...)


 
Meinst bestimmt das Swift. Ist echt ein gutes Hartpad. Bei Stoff empfehle ich wie immer das G-TF.


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Also der Unterschied zwischen Laser und LED besteht ja nur in der Beleuchtungstechnik und der Laser soll im Gegensatz zur LED schneller und auf glatten und spiegelnden Oberflächen funktionieren? 


DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Aber in meinen Augen solltest du Optische/LED-Sensoren den Lasersensoren vorziehen. Aber da streitet man sich gerne...


Okay und warum sollte man die LEDs den Laser Mäusen vorziehen (zu mindestens der Wiki-Artikel ist pro-Laser)?

*Mäuse:*
-Logitech G700
-Razer Deathadder 
-SteelSeries Xai = soll sehr klein sein!
-Zowie AM (GS) 

*Und an die Besitzer einer G700:*
-Hat die G700 auch austauschbare Gewichte?
-Was für Akkus sind in der G700? (AAA?,AA?, Akkupack?)
-Ist das Kabel wirklich so schlimm?? (also kann man nicht mit Kabel spielen)

Zu den Mauspads, es scheint ja wirklich eine Glaubensfrage zu sein, persönlich würde ich zu einem Hartpad tendieren, da es durchaus mal passieren kann, dass man seinem Mauspad eine Kaffeekur verpasst und ob sich ein Stoffpad sich darüber freut?? Naja bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur das Razer Vespula gesehn mit einem Gelkissen, gibt es noch weitere Hartpads mit einer Handgelenkauflage ?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

Weil die optischen Sensoren zuverlässiger sind und auch nicht so zickig sind wenn es um das Pad geht. Da sind Laser manchmal extrem problematisch.

G700 hat keine Gewichte. Wofür auch?
In der G700 sind normale AA Akkus.
Das Kabel ist zu starr. 

Das mit der Kaffeekur kenne ich. Aber das G-TF hat damit auch kein Problem da es wie ein Hartpad Feuchtigkeitsabweisend ist.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Februar 2012)

# Zowie AM / EC1 / EC2
# Deathadder
# CM Storm

----

# Zowie Swift Platik - nutze ich selber mit der EC1 und bin mehr als zufrieden.
# Zowie G-TF Stoff - aber abwaschbar also hilft auch gegen Cola / Kaffee / Ginger Ale. Letzeres wars mal bei mir, das klebt wie AffenS**** das Zeug. Vor allem auf meinen Kirschholzschreibtisch :/


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Also bewahrheitet sich wohl die Aussage über das schlechte Kabel, eigentlich sehr schade.
Nur ich habe kaum Mauspads mit Hangelenkauflage (nennt man das so?) gesehen eigentlich nur welche von Razer.
Ui das Mauspad ist ja mal riesig =O, würde es mit dem eventuell auch Probleme mit einer Lasermaus geben oder lässt sich das nicht auf einen Mauspadtyp festlegen?

Der arme Schreibtisch =( 
Mein Freund hat eine CM Storm scheint eigentlich ganz gut zu sein, nur fängt das Metallgitter bei ihm an zu rosten!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2012)

Bei der G700 ist das Mauskabel etwas steif das stimmt, wenn ich mit Kabel spiele nutze ich das USB Kabel von meinem GalaxyS das geht genauso und ist dünner. Kommt aber nur vor wenn ich vergessen habe die Maus auf zu laden.


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Das Ladekabel von meinem LG ist auch nicht gerade flexibel, doch leider gestaltet sich die Suche nach zu einem Kabel schwieriger als Gedacht.... Jemand Vorschläge?
Spricht eigentlich noch irgendetwas gegen die G700?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (22. Februar 2012)

Also wenn dich das hohe Gewicht der G700 dich nicht stöhrt, dann spricht nicht viel dagegen.
Wenn du nicht all zu große Hände hast empfehle ich dir aber dennoch weiter die Zowie AM (GS). 

Ja, es stimmt, Lasersensoren sind schneller, zum Teil viel schneller, aber wer braucht's? 11700 Cpi hatte die Sensai und schon 3500 Cpi empfinden viele als absolut unspielbar (nicht unkontrollierbar), ich übrigens auch.
Ich persöhnlich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Laser, hatte selber bis vor kurzem eine SteelSeries Sensai mit einem Laser (davor die G9x), aber wenn du es mit Optischen vergleichst, dann merkst du den Unterscheid. Über "schlecht" oder "gut" würde ich jetzt so gar nicht richten. 

Zuverlässiger sind jedoch die Optischen. Nicht jedoch präziser. Das kommt individuell auf den Sensor an.


Wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben willst, solltest du die DeathAdder, egal welche Ausführung, auch in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Kel (22. Februar 2012)

DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben willst, solltest du die DeathAdder, egal welche Ausführung, auch in Erwägung ziehen.


 Respawn oder Black Edition sollte es schon sein, es gibt immernoch die alten Modelle mit nur 1800dpi zu kaufen .
Und wozu mehr Geld ausgeben für weniger Leistung?


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Meine Fightmouse habe ich eigentlich fast vollgepackt mit den Gewichten, sollte also kein Problem sein sofern die G700 nicht mehrere Kilos wiegt. Und ich behaupte mal, dass ich schon relativ große Hände habe, aber ich werde mir dann die G700 und die Zowie AM (GS) bestellen und abwägen was mir besser gefällt.
Nurnoch  ein flexibleres Kabel Micro USB Kabel. Bei den Kabeln habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts überzeugendes gefunden, aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch eins oder jemand hat einen guten Vorschlag.
Achja und als Mauspad wird es vermutlich ein Roccat Alumic oder ein Razer Vespula.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (22. Februar 2012)

Roccat Alumic ist okay. Da kann man nicht meckern. Wenn das mit dem Umtausch von Hygieneartikeln klappt mach's doch einfach so. Wär natürlich am besten.
Du kannst ja mal ein Feedback geben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2012)

Jo das tolle am Roccat Alumic finde ich die zwei verschiedenen Oberflächen. Eine für highsens und eine für lowsens! Also eine sehr sehr leichtgängige Oberfläche und eine mit mehr Profil also etwas schwerer!
Die Handballenauflage nutze ich nicht und lass sie weg!


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Dann werde ich mir demnächst die zwei Mäuse und das Pad bestellen!

Ich denke mal, dass mir hier niemand ein flexibles Micro USB Kabel empfehlen kann??


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo das tolle am Roccat Alumic finde ich die zwei verschiedenen Oberflächen. Eine für highsens und eine für lowsens!


 

Naja. Für Lowsense ist das Pad etwas zu klein. Da müsste dann schon sowas her.

alugraphics® | Gaming Mauspads | gamerPRO | XXL | alugraphics gamerPRO XXL - alugraphics® - Exklusive Mauspads aus Aluminium

Vor allem wenn ich sehe das ein normales Alugraphics vom Preis her auch nicht viel teurer ist als ein Alumic, dafür aber ein echtes Alupad ist, dann würde ich eher eins von Alugraphics kaufen. Auch wegen der haltbarkeit der Oberfläche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2012)

xmeoglll schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir demnächst die zwei Mäuse und das Pad bestellen!
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass mir hier niemand ein flexibles Micro USB Kabel empfehlen kann??



Geh am besten in den MM oder Saturn und schau dir ein paar Kabel an. Ich weiß nur das die USB Kabel die bei den Samsung Smartphones dabei sind sehr weich und flexiebel sind und sich sehr gut eignen. Obs jetzt ein Samsung Wave oder SII oder SL war, ist immer das selbe Kabel.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Februar 2012)

Das Vespula habe ich selber und würde sagen, dass es zwar nicht der absolute Burner, aber ganz ok ist. Die Gelauflage habe ich nach einer halben Stunde Benutzung verbannt, da mir die Pfote schon nach so kurzer Zeit weh getan hat. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich Hand und Unterarm stets flach auflege.

Ebenfalls hat sie zwei verschiedene Seiten. Anfangs habe ich die Speedseite benutzt, aber was mich da in Verbindung mit diesen Ultraslick-Mausfüßen stört - jeder kleinste Fitzel kratzt sofort und fühlt sich wie Scheifpapier an. Zumal ich eine leichte statische Aufladung bemerkt habe. Danach bin ich auf die Controlseite gewechselt und seitdem dabei geblieben. Gleitet immernoch super und ist sehr präzise (habe die Razer Lachesis mit 1200 DPI als 24/7 Einstellung). Insgesamt kann man sagen, wäre das Teil für 20€ ok, für 30-35 Steine jedoch noch etwas verbesserungswürdig.

Allgemein finde ich, dass Hartpads (gerade mit groberer Körnung) die Mausfüßchen schneller abnutzen als auf Stoff etc.


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die wenigstens ein flexibles Micro USB Kabel haben , sonst muss ich wohl ein wenig Lotto im Internet spielen...

Die alugraphics sehen eigentlich ganz elegant aus, aber hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2012)

Weiß nur das sie als die besten Alu Mauspads gelten, was man so liest. Bin aber mit dem Roccat Alumic absolut glücklich und zufrieden. Wie schon mal gesagt ist aber ne Glaubensfrage mit dem richtigen Mauspad!


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Februar 2012)

Die Alugraphic Pads sind feine Teile. Man hat halt nur wie bei jedem Hartpad einen höheren verschleiß an Mausglides. Aber die Oberfläche ist halt kein Kunststoffüberzug wie bei dem Roccat Pad oder auch bei den Razer Pads. Nicht umsonst gibt die Firma auf die Oberfläche 10 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## xmeoglll (22. Februar 2012)

Die Verlockung ist schon groß zur kleineren Variante von h.101 genannten Mauspad zu greifen, hat schließlich schon was so ein Vollaluminium Mauspad  
Und wenn man nun noch die vermutlich lange Lebensdauer in Betracht zieht wäre das auch erschwinglich... Dazu muss ich mir aber erstmal noch den Kopf zerbrechen, ob mir das wirklich so viel Wert ist...
Ich denke mal ihr meint mit dem Verschleiß die Gleitfüßchen ? Wie sieht es da denn eigentlich aus, bedeuten "abgenutzte" Gleitfüßchen auch eine neue Maus oder gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten die nach zu kaufen?


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

Mausglides kann man nachbestellen. Gibt jede Menge unterschiedlicher Firmen die die Teile produzieren. Teilweise sogar in besserer Qualität als die originalen die der Maushersteller drunter klebt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2012)

Jap die Gleitpads sind bei der G700 abnehmbar, können also ausgetauscht werden. Gibts von Logitech oder auch von anderen Firmen. Aber selbst bei einem Hardpad und guten Gebrauch halten die mindestens zwei Jahre bevor man sie wechseln muss oder sollte.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei einem Hardpad und guten Gebrauch halten die mindestens zwei Jahre bevor man sie wechseln muss oder sollte.


 
Wo ich Hartpads genutzt habe durfte ich die Glides alle 3 oder 4 Monate wechseln weil die runter waren und der Mausboden auf dem Pad gekratzt hat.


----------



## xmeoglll (23. Februar 2012)

Also meine Gleitpads von der Revoltec haben schon bessere Tage gesehn aber nach ca. einem Jahr auf dem Tisch gehen sie eigentlich noch.
Habe gerade durch zufall gelesen, dass Logitech zumindestens früher kostenlos neue Glides verschickt hat, ob das wohl immer noch so ist?
Und da ich die Maus nicht auf Schmirgelpapier verwenden will und da das Alu Pad ja angeblich "'eintätowierte' Mikro-Raster" in der Oxidschicht hat, bin ich da relativ zuversichtlich, was die Lebensdauer der Glidepads angeht.
Bin ich jetzt eigentlich blöd oder ist der Unterschied zwischen Gamer Pro und Gamer Art, die unterschiedlichen Dicken und die geschwungene Form bei der Pro Version.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Gamer Art Pads haben noch ein Motiv drauf. Das Gamer Pro hat halt unten den Sweet Spot. Ist bei Hartpads halt angenehmer als wenn die Hand direkt auf der Alukante aufliegt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ist bei Hartpads halt angenehmer als wenn die Hand direkt auf der Alukante aufliegt.


 Unter anderem aus _diesem_ Grund habe ich mich vom Hartpad verabschiedet, nunmehr macht sich auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch ein http://xfxforce.com/de/~/de/Products/Accessories/XFXWarPad.aspx breit. Für -noch- geringere Reibungswiderstände und zur Verschleißminimierung des Pads pappen ein paar Everglide Mouseglidez Logitech MX5xx/700/900 Hardwarecamp24 unter'm Nager.  Prima zu reinigen geht das Teil auch!


----------



## xmeoglll (23. Februar 2012)

Die Idee von xfx ist auch nicht schlecht, nur leider lässt sich das Mauspad nicht an meinem Schreibtisch befestigen.
Ich glaube ich bleibe erstmal bei der G700 + Alugraphics Gamer Pro


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2012)

ich hab von steelseries zwei hardpads, und ich könnte mit keinem weichem pad mehr umgehen, die gleiteigenschaft ist erstklassig.
die gleitfüße meiner mx518 haben keine kratzer, nur matte stellen.
(meine gleitpads bekommen aber auch alle paar monate etwas teflonfett)

Mousepad SteelSeries 4HD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## xmeoglll (23. Februar 2012)

So habe nun beides bestellt, hoffentlich kommt das Zeug dann am Samstag/ Anfang nächster Woche!
Nochmals vielen Dank an alle für ihre guten Vorschläge und die Beratung


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Februar 2012)

Bitte, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab von steelseries zwei hardpads, und ich könnte mit keinem weichem pad mehr umgehen, die gleiteigenschaft ist erstklassig.
> die gleitfüße meiner mx518 haben keine kratzer, nur matte stellen.
> (meine gleitpads bekommen aber auch alle paar monate etwas teflonfett)
> 
> Mousepad SteelSeries 4HD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Jap einmal Hardpad immer Hardpad! Die Gleidfüße der G700 sind doch schon aus Teflon, wenn ich mich recht erinnere! Ich kann bis jetzt auch keine großen Abnutzungen erkennen! Wie gesagt die Pads müssten mindestens 2 Jahre halten, aber auch nur wenn du am Tag mindestens 4 Stunden zockst, sonst halten die ewig!


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, auf einem QPAD X-TR oder einem SteelSeries SX haben bei mir die Glides einer Maus knapp 3 oder 4 Monate gehalten. Danach fing die Maus an auf dem Pad zu kratzen weil der Boden auf dem Pad gescheuert hat. Man sollte also öfters mal die Glides wechseln. Bei der Gleitfähigkeit gibts auch Stoffpads die schon fast so schnell wie Hartpads sind. Zowie ist mit dem G-TF das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe erst vor zwei Monaten neue Schlappen von Core Skatez aufgezogen und ich muss sagen, da ging schon ordentlich was weg. Auch wenn es noch reicht, denke ich wird spätestens in einem halben Jahr das zweite Paar fällig sein. 

Hin und wieder kann man auf dem Mousepad sogar ein bisschen weißen Abrieb sehen, wenig auch nur hauchdünn. Würde mich mal interessieren ob es da nicht noch besser geht mit der Haltbarkeit. Muss doch machbar sein, Mausfüßchen herzustellen, die 2 Jahre regelmäßige Nutzung auf Hartpads mitmachen.

Insgesamt wird es aber sicherlich auch darauf ankommen, ob bei der jeweiligen Maus die Füße klein und schmal oder ausladender designed sind, wo sich der Druck entsprechend mehr oder weniger gut verteilen kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Hin und wieder kann man auf dem Mousepad sogar ein bisschen weißen Abrieb sehen, wenig auch nur hauchdünn. Würde mich mal interessieren ob es da nicht noch besser geht mit der Haltbarkeit. Muss doch machbar sein, Mausfüßchen herzustellen, die 2 Jahre regelmäßige Nutzung auf Hartpads mitmachen.


 
Gibt es schon. Keramik Mausglides. Die nutzen sich nicht ab. Aber dafür wird da wohl jedes Hartpad ziemlich leiden.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon. Keramik Mausglides. Die nutzen sich nicht ab. Aber dafür wird da wohl jedes Hartpad ziemlich leiden.


 
Also ich habe diese hier  aufgrund guter Kritiken und dachte, dass sie schon länger halten als  die Standartdinger. Mal sehen, dauert ja wohl noch etwas bis es zu  kratzen anfängt. Keramikpads habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen. Gibt es  da irgendwelche Bezugsquellen oder Tests im Internet zu diesem Thema?

Sorry wenn ich hier etwas abschweife.


----------



## xmeoglll (23. Februar 2012)

Ist zu mindestens für mich kein Problem, weil indirekt wird mich das Ganze mit den Glidern wohl auch noch betreffen, außerdem wird dadurch die Vorfreude nur größer


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Februar 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Keramikpads habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen. Gibt es  da irgendwelche Bezugsquellen oder Tests im Internet zu diesem Thema?
> 
> Sorry wenn ich hier etwas abschweife.



Cyberskatez Homepage

Sind halt für die älteren Logitech Mäuse. Man kann die wohl auch unter jede andere Maus kleben. Dann muss man die nur neben die eigentlichen Flächen kleben wo die Glides sind. Gibt aber auch Hersteller die ihre Mäuse direkt mit Keramikglides ausstatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Februar 2012)

Ah ok, danke für den Link!  Klingt ja schon mal interessant. Bleibt eben dabei die Frage, wie du schon erwähnt hast, inwieweit die Mousepads in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden...


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Februar 2012)

Als ich mit der Nova Slider auf Stoffpads gespielt habe war da absolut nichts mit abnutzung am Stoff. Nur war mir das Gleitverhalten zu schnell. Auf Hartpads wird es wohl schwieriger weil Keramik halt härter ist als Kunststoff. Alupads wären da vielleicht auch keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Februar 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht. Ich denke dann und wann mal nen Doppelpack neue Füßchen aus Teflon für weniger als 10€ zu holen, bringt einen nicht gerade dazu, unter einer Brücke schlafen zu müssen. 

@xmeogIII: bin mal gespannt wie du dann mit der G700 und dem Pad zufrieden bist. Wäre für mich auch eine Alternative, falls ich mir doch mal neues Gerät zulegen will...


----------



## xmeoglll (25. Februar 2012)

So wie es jetzt aussieht wird die Maus Anfang nächster Woche kommen und vermutlich ebenso das Pad.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2012)

Armer Kerl, warten ist schei**e!


----------



## xmeoglll (27. Februar 2012)

So die Maus ist endlich da und das Pad wurde anscheinend heute um 8:34 zum zweiten mal verschick, hoffentlich kommt das Pad dann morgen oder übermorgen Erstmal auspacken!


----------



## Darkx (7. März 2012)

ich schwanke gerade zwischen den beiden Mauspads Roccat Taito und Razer Scarab. Welches der zwei würden ihr euch zulegen?


----------



## gh0st76 (7. März 2012)

Keines von den beiden. Das Taito ist ein einfaches Stoffpad. Da kann man auch ein QcK nehmen. Das bekommt man meistens sogar günstiger. Gute Stoffpads kommen von Zowie. Das Scarab ist auch nichts besonderes. Da kann man auch ein 9HD von SteelSeries oder ein Swift von Zowie nehmen. Das Zowie ist sogar besser.


----------



## Darkx (7. März 2012)

hab gerade beide mauspads vor mir legen. Bei dem Taito fiel mir auf das es ziemlich nach chemie riecht und auch scharfkantig ist. Aber wie Maus läuft viel besser als den den beiden Razer Goliathus versionen. Zowie neue Mauspad/Maus für Gamer Hersteller?

Das 9HD hatte ich vorrher. Mit dem Scarab kommt es mir so vor als wär es präziser. Bei dem 9HD rutscht meine Razer DA zu viel .


----------



## jade2 (7. März 2012)

wie wäre es den mit dem kabuto /Razer
benutze es selbst und läüft mit der DA super
und war von Anfang  null Geruch zu beanstanden


----------



## gh0st76 (7. März 2012)

Zowie gibts schon was länger. Sind nur nicht so bekannt. Stellen aber Hardware her die Qualitativ hochwertig ist und ohne BlingBling auskommt.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. März 2012)

ich hab das taito seit etwa 4-5 monaten.

am anfang war ich ein wenig skeptisch, ob die ränder ausfransen, aber bisher noch gar nichts. 

durch die gummierte unterseite rutscht es kein bisschen weg und die oberfläche ist auch sehr glatt. mit meiner Mionix Naos 5000 eine sehr schöne kombi


----------

